# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  لماذا تحمل الام طفلها على يدها اليسرى ؟؟

## الوسادة

لماذا تحمل الام طفلها على يدها اليسرى ؟


معلومة جذبتني أحببت أن تقرأوها جميعاً


لماذا تحمل الأم طفلها على يدها اليسرى ؟ 

يبكي الطفل الصغير فتسرع إليه الأم وتحمله وما أن تضمه إلى صدرها حتى يسكت عن البكاء ! 

وإذا كان الطفل يسكت دائماً عندما تحمله أمه .. فإن الملاحظة الدائمة أن الأم تحمل طفلها

على يدها اليسرى .. 

ترى ما السر في ذلك ؟ 

أن الأم عندما تحمل الطفل بهذه الطريقة تضع جسمه بالقرب من قلبها .. ترى هل هو في حاجة إلى ذلك ؟ 

إن كل الدلائل تشير إلى وجود هذا الاحتمال وذلك لأن صوت قلب الأم هو أول صوت سمعه الطفل قبل أن يولد

فطوال فترة الحمل والطفل داخل الرحم يكون دائماً بالقرب من نبضات قلب الأم ..

فالسائل " الامينوسي " الذي يحيط به وهو داخل الرحم يحمل إليه بانتظام هذه الدقات ..

هنا يجب أن نقف قليلاً أمام هذه الظروف التي يعيش قيها الجنين وهو يسمع بانتظام دقات قلب الأم 

انه يحصل على الغذاء المهضوم ..

لا يشعر بالجوع ولا بالعطش .. 

ولا يعاني من اختلاف درجات الحرارة . فالطقس حوله ثابت ، لا برد ولاحر. 

وبعد ما حدثت الولادة وخرج المولود إلى الحياة الخارجية هنا قد يشعر بالبرد أو الحر ..

وهنا قد يعطش وقد يجوع ..

ومع الولادة ينقطع عن سمعه هذا الصوت المنتظم الذي كان يصاحب فترة الراحة .. 

وعلى هذا فإن ارتباط سماع الصوت القادم من قلب الأم مع الإحساس بالراحة يجعل

الطفل في اشتياق دائم لسماع هذا الصوت الذي يذكره بفترة راحة ممتعة قضاها في بطن أمه . 

لذا عندما تحمل الأم طفلها وتقربه من قلبها فإنها تعطيه الإحساس بالراحة والدفء والإطمئنان . 

ولكن لماذا تفعل الأم ذلك دون أن تفهم حقيقة ما يحدث فعلا ؟ 

إنها الفطرة التي فطر الله الإنسان عليها .. فسبحان الله




مع حبي

الوسادة

----------


## totoalharbi

يسلمو موضوع حلو كتير 
شاكرا لك جهدك

----------


## ورده السعاده

سبحان الله العظيم
معلومه حلووة وجديده واول مرة بسمعها
يسلمو كتير دائما متألقه يا روحي :Icon26:  :Eh S(22):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## الوسادة

> يسلمو موضوع حلو كتير 
> شاكرا لك جهدك



لا شكر على واجب 

شكرا عالمرور الحلو

----------


## الوسادة

> سبحان الله العظيم
> معلومه حلووة وجديده واول مرة بسمعها
> يسلمو كتير دائما متألقه يا روحي


طالعة لصحبيتي هههههههه 

يللا عئبال ما تحملي ابنك على ايدك اليسرى 

نورتي امون

----------

